# Toneboards



## Nowski (Dec 27, 2014)

Who here makes their own Toneboards? I am a knifemaker that got a wood lathe for Christmas and would like to give call making a shot as most of my friends hunt in some capacity or another. I would rather not use a pre-made insert and was wondering if it was difficult at all to make your own?

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2014)

@SENC


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 27, 2014)

I do... hard is a relative term. I started the wrong way, and if I could go back, I'd change how I did it. I bought a public jig thinking I'd be able to make a pretty good duck call without learning how they work. Nope. 

If I could do it over again, I'd make my own flat jig, and start slowly figuring out where I wanted to make adjustments. I sold my public jig and made my own out of DIW that was cracked to where I couldn't use it for a call. Once I know I'm where I need to be, I'll have a custom jig made.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree completely with Jonathan. If you haven't found www.thogamecallsforums.com, yet, check it out... a phenomenal resource and lots of tutorials. While there, look for a section called NC Turnathon. You'll find details for a planned callmaker get-together in February near Jacksonville, NC. If you can attend that, you can significantly shorten your learning curve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 2, 2015)

A flat jig is a good place to start. It will give you a square cork notch and level board to start from. 

Stump


----------

